# Deveríamos insistir no português standard?



## Opera fan

OK. Contudo, sem querer com isto levantar polémica, não deveríamos todos nós, como norma, insistir no  português standard, tal  como aprovado pelas devidas autoridades portuguêsas e brasileiras, em vez de encorajar o uso de expressões coloquiais que  muita gente acredita serem "bom português"?


----------



## Outsider

Talvez, mas porque é que expressões como "que nem" e "feito" não hão de ser abrangidas pelo "standard"?


----------



## Alandria

Opera fan said:


> OK. Contudo, sem querer com isto levantar polémica, não deveríamos todos nós, como norma, insistir no  português standard, tal  como aprovado pelas devidas autoridades portuguêsas e brasileiras, em vez de encorajar o uso de expressões coloquiais que  muita gente acredita serem "bom português"?



Não. Por acaso os portugueses passariam a usar a palavra "gostaria" como condicional, em vez de "gostava" só pra agradar alguns brasileiros ou a norma culta? Pense nisso.


----------



## kurumin

Alandria said:


> Não. Por acaso os portugueses passariam a usar a palavra "gostaria" como condicional, em vez de "gostava" só pra agradar alguns brasileiros ou a norma culta? Pense nisso.


ou usar SUA em vez de VOSSA. Até o presidente de Portugal usa VOSSO/VOS (com _vocês_) quando fala.


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Não. Por acaso os portugueses passariam a usar a palavra "gostaria" como condicional, em vez de "gostava" só pra agradar alguns brasileiros ou a norma culta? Pense nisso.


 

Muito boa observação, Alandria. Pra variar.

A propósito, causa riso observar como as pessoas ainda acreditam no mito do controle prescritivo lingüístico, através de regras. Alguns, como visto aqui neste thread, têm horror ao que é diferente. 

Se tem uma área da manifestação humana que é praticamente anárquica é a expressão verbal, a língua falada. Não há como subverter a ordem natural das coisas. E neste caso, ainda bem, sempre será assim.

Abs!


----------



## Opera fan

Gostaria é palavra corrente em Portugal.


----------



## MOC

Opera fan said:


> Gostaria é palavra corrente em Portugal.



 Usado correntemente em Portugal? Em que contexto?

Pelo menos à primeira vista acho que o "gostaria" não é (tão) usado (em conversa informal pelo menos) como "gostava".

ex:

"se possível gostava que..."

"se possível gostaria que..."

Ignorando qualquer questão gramatical porque sabemos que as pessoas usam ambas as frases com o mesmo sentido, qual é a mais usada? Parece-me que a primeira, ainda que por escrito talvez seja a segunda.
Ou não é isto que se passa?


----------



## Alandria

Obrigada, Moc. 

http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/controversias/311006_33.html

Talvez isso sirva também.


----------



## Alandria

edupa said:


> Muito boa observação, Alandria. Pra variar.
> 
> A propósito, causa riso observar como as pessoas ainda acreditam no mito do controle prescritivo lingüístico, através de regras. Alguns, como visto aqui neste thread, têm horror ao que é diferente.



Muitos vão continuar tendo, mas graças a deus isso está mudando, há cada dia menos gente tentando reverter a ordem natural das coisas. Nunca dá certo remar contra a maré.


----------



## Opera fan

Gostava vs gostaria

*O pretérito imperfeito pode ser usado em vez do futuro do pretérito para denotar um facto que seria consequência certa e imediata de outro, que não ocorreu, ou não poderia ocorrer. (Ver gramática)*
Ex.
Gostava de ir ao teatro mas não tenho dinheiro
Gostava de ser mosca para ouvir o que eles estão a dizer


----------



## Opera fan

Quanto a "seu" vs "vosso", vejamos:

Como está o seu(s) filho(s)? (fala-se a uma pessoa)
Como está o vosso(s) filho(s)? (agora fala-se ao casal)
Recebi a sua carta. (de uma pessoa)
Recebi a vossa carta. (mais de uma pessoa)


----------



## Alandria

É bastante comum entre portugueses a frase: "façam as vossas escolhas"
, quando a norma culta exige "fazei as vossas escolhas" (o Kurumin já tocou neste ponto). Não há erro algum, apenas um registro diferente do padrão aceito e prescrito pela gramática normativa.

Graças a deus, aprendi que estudar uma língua é descrever o seu funcionamento sem preconceitos e restrições.


----------



## Outsider

O contexto geralmente chega para esclarecer se se fala de uma pessoa ou de um grupo.

O problema é que em português clássico, como em outras línguas ainda hoje, o possessivo "vosso" estava associado ao pronome "vós", não "vocês". O possessivo correcto para "vocês" é o da terceira pessoa, "seu". Mas entretanto resolvemos deixar de usar o "vós", e ficou esta confusão.



Opera fan said:


> Gostava vs gostaria
> 
> *O pretérito imperfeito pode ser usado em vez do futuro do pretérito para denotar um facto que seria consequência certa e imediata de outro, que não ocorreu, ou não poderia ocorrer. (Ver gramática)*
> Ex.
> Gostava de ir ao teatro mas não tenho dinheiro
> Gostava de ser mosca para ouvir o que eles estão a dizer


Mas isso não é o contexto que estávamos a discutir. Não se falava de um desejo passado que não se realizou, mas sim de um pedido presente que ainda pode ser satisfeito.


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> O contexto geralmente chega para esclarecer se se fala de uma pessoa ou de um grupo.
> 
> O problema é que em português clássico, como em outras línguas ainda hoje, o possessivo "vosso" estava associado ao pronome "vós", não "vocês". O possessivo correcto para "vocês" é o da terceira pessoa, "seu". Mas entretanto resolvemos deixar de usar o "vós", e ficou esta confusão.



No Sul da Espanha (Andalúcia) ocorre confusão bem semelhante. 
Isso não é restrito ao português.

E quando ao pretérito imperfeito assumindo o valor de condicional, nunca vi tal coisa numa gramática de língua portuguesa na minha vida. É como eu disse, o "doce" da língua está em entender o seu funcionamento, e não em se apegar a meia dúzia de regras gramaticais e dizer que entende o seu funcionamento, que tem que ser assim e assado. Os falantes não mudam seu jeito de falar numa conversa informal nem por decreto.

Portugueses com os seus usos e brasileiros com os seus, assim fica mais bonito.


----------



## Opera fan

O imperfeito pode ainda ser usado em vez do presente do indicativo como forma de polidez.
Ex.
Queria um kilo de carne por favor.


----------



## Alentugano

Opera fan said:


> O imperfeito pode ainda ser usado em vez do presente do indicativo como forma de polidez.
> Ex.
> Queria um *kilo*  *quilo* de carne por favor.


----------



## Opera fan

Por vezes outras linguas interferem!


----------



## Outsider

Claro, ninguém é perfeito.


----------



## MOC

Uma coisa que me lembrei agora ao ler um post aí acima.

Na frase:

"Ele comeu a sua parte do bolo."

Ele comeu a parte dele ou a parte do sujeito para quem estou a falar?


----------



## Outsider

Pode ser interpretado das duas maneiras. Por isso, na linguagem falada costuma-se dizer "a parte dele" quando se quer evitar mal-entendidos. 

Se bem que também a frase "a parte dele" pode ser ambígua fora de contexto, se houver três pessoas envolvidas (a dele próprio, ou a do outro "ele"?)...


----------



## MOC

fiz esta pergunta porque tenho alguma tendência para dizer "a sua" quando me refiro à dele (do próprio), ao qual me costumam responder com "sua dele?". Dizem-me que dito da forma que digo soa a comentador de ciclismo. 

Perguntei para saber se estava mesmo errado dizer dessa forma, ou se era apenas estranho por ser pouco usado.


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> fiz esta pergunta porque tenho alguma tendência para dizer "a sua" quando me refiro à dele (do próprio), ao qual me costumam responder com "sua dele?". Dizem-me que dito da forma que digo soa a comentador de ciclismo.
> 
> Perguntei para saber se estava mesmo errado dizer dessa forma, ou se era apenas estranho por ser pouco usado.


Está certíssimo. É até a maneira mais clássica de falar. Infelizmente, como passámos a tratar as pessoas na terceira pessoa em vez da segunda, pode gerar confusão em situações ambíguas. Mas no tempo de Camões ou do padre António Vieira, se alguém dissesse "a sua parte do bolo" não haveria lugar para dúvidas: referia-se a "ele" ou "ela", não a "tu" ou "vós".


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> Está certíssimo. É até a maneira mais clássica de falar. Infelizmente, como passámos a tratar as pessoas na terceira pessoa em vez da segunda, pode gerar confusão em situações ambíguas. Mas no tempo de Camões ou do padre António Vieira, se alguém dissesse "a sua parte do bolo" não haveria lugar para dúvidas: referia-se a "ele" ou "ela", não a "tu" ou "vós".


 
Muito embora eu posso estar vendo/lendo coisas, me parece que nas entrelinhas dos comentários invariavelmente fica a sensação de que o dito português "clássico" (de Camões, Padre Antônio Vieira e por aí afora) é melhor ou superior ao "português" moderno. 

Objetivamente, não consigo ver o porquê.

Digo isso querendo levantar polêmica 

Abs!


----------



## kurumin

MOC said:


> Uma coisa que me lembrei agora ao ler um post aí acima.
> 
> Na frase:
> 
> "Ele comeu a sua parte do bolo."
> 
> Ele comeu a parte dele ou a parte do sujeito para quem estou a falar?


Se alguém falasse para mim ''Ele comeu a sua parte do bolo''...
Eu perguntaria: Que bolo? Nem me convidaram pra festa? 

Realmente não usamos SEU, SUA na língua falada, porque na língua falada SEU, SUA quer dizer DE VOCÊ 
e não tem outros significados


----------

